# Burning Issues: Reflux Disease and You



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIBurning Issues: Reflux Disease and You http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...ase_and_you.htm


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Eric, You state that you are 30 years IBS sufferer...do you still suffer?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Simon, I have been in remission for about 4 years now , although I still have mild symptoms once in a while, I used gut directed Hypnotherapy for IBS, the best thing I have ever done bar none.


----------

